# Cane toad!



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm thinking about cane toads!:lol2:

Is 2ft by 18" by 18" big enough for one?

How much are you supposed to feed them and are de-frosted mice a treat or part of the staple diet? Not sure how many rodents get munches on the wild but I imagine other phibs and rodents are an attractive prospect.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

That will be fine but considering they travel a lot in the wild (albeit to search for breeding pools and food) bigger is better as females can grow massive (nine inches I think.) They're more hyper as juveniles though.

Cane toads can get stupidly fat if fed only on rodents so one or two pinkies or fuzzies, depending on the size of the toad, fed fortnightly would be fine. They might grab them more often in the wild but they'd burn it off or go have periods of no food. Staple diet should be gut-loaded and dusted earthworms, locust, roaches and crickets. Mealworms/morios are fine too as I read the toad has powerful digestive enzymes, but someone can confirm that as true/false.

I wouldn't feed other amphibians to it though - they're either going to be expensive or if from the wild full of nasty things. You could breed common frogs or something but all though they're not decling as much as they used to be, my biased opinion is to leave them.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

it would be ok for 1 or maybe 2 juvis but they get alot braver as they get bigger soo keep a tight lid!!
but when theyre about 3-5 inches theyre a bit boring just too timid


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I personally find it shocking that;
a) you need to ask if a 2' viv will do and 
b) someone actually said it would be fine!?!

Cane toads are very active compared to say an African Bullfrog or South American Horned Frog, they may seem similar but they aren't at all. They can travel miles per day in the wild and provided with a large enough enclosure they can be suprisingly active all day long.

Dietwise, pinkies can be offered once per month, they simply do not need more, especially if they aren't going to be given an opportunity to work it off...:whistling2:
The staple diet should consist of crickets and roaches. We have 10, their typical diet per animal would be;
-Black/Jamaican crickets or dubia roaches x 4items every 3-4 days.
-Locusts fortnightly if available,
-Fruit beetle grubs fortnightly or less,
-2 pinkie mice every 1-2 months,


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I personally find it shocking that;
> a) you need to ask if a 2' viv will do and
> b) someone actually said it would be fine!?!
> 
> ...


Reason I asked is online care sheets, including the one is this sub-forum, say a 2ftx18"x18" can house one. However I was thinking it might be a tad small. 

Your staple diet list, are they cumulative or options? As in are you saying you feed 4 dubia's every 3-4days and some locusts fortnightly and some grubs fortnightly and 2 pinkies every month or so, or are you saying either do four dubia's every 3-4 weeks or say some big locusts bit only fortnightly.

Sorry if the above paragraph is confusing and makes me sound like an idiot, but hey better to ask all this long before I set-up an enclosure let alone get the toad, then me buy it yesterday then be asking.:lol2:

But since I don't really have the space for viv bigger then a 2fter in my room atm I'll reconsider. I was going to get a small group of FBT's but I'm unsure as to how noisey they(well I assume the males) are. A single or small group of female frog(s) or toad(s) which grows to a decent size but obviously not to the extent a 2fter is too small, is what I'm looking for.

Maybe something like Bufo viridis or regularis is a better idea?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

go Cane Toads :2thumb:
I currently have 6 and Ilove em !
bags of character but please try and give them as much room as you can because they are quite an active species.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> I personally find it shocking that;
> a) you need to ask if a 2' viv will do and
> b) someone actually said it would be fine!?!


What I meant is that 2 foot is fine for juveniles. I wasn't very clear. Obviously an adult at 9 inches would barely be able to move in a 2 foot enclosure.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The diet was the second of your interpretations! Instead of not aswell 

I'd definitely go for another smaller species of "_Bufo", melanostictus, regularis, viridis_ are all gorgeous  
I also work with _Ingerophrynus_ (previously Bufo) _galeatus_, they're just brilliant!

Hooray for Toads!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

yay for toads!:lol2:

so can any of the bufo be kept communally in a tank which is only 2ft?

I don't have any phibs so body length to viv size ratios are unknown for me.

Viridis seem to max out at 10-12cm? Not sure if a pair could fit in my tank?

Are toads sexable in any way bar the fact females are usually larger and more heavily built? I'd rather get a female as I assume their less noisy?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> yay for toads!:lol2:
> 
> so can any of the bufo be kept communally in a tank which is only 2ft?
> 
> ...


 
Ahh but the chorus is the best bit!
Sexing depends on the species, but generally even when not stimulated to breed males should have distinguishable nuptial pads. 

The galeatus pictured above for instance, are on exhibit here in a very large enclosure, however the backup group of 2.4 are living in a 2' enclosure and have plenty of room  I'd say a pair of female viridis in the tank suggested would be comfortable indeed


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> Ahh but the chorus is the best bit!


...when your at a zoo/wildlife centre yes it's great...in your room when you want to sleep...not so sure.:lol2:
Do most of the bufo sp have similar care requirements temp and humidity wise or does it vary a lot?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> ...when your at a zoo/wildlife centre yes it's great...in your room when you want to sleep...not so sure.:lol2:
> Do most of the bufo sp have similar care requirements temp and humidity wise or does it vary a lot?


Fair point! 

It varies completely between species  I think you should be able to get hold of some viridis quite easily,


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I've always loved amphibs and especially canes after meeting them. They're a toad version of whites :lol2:

Would love one (or two. :Na_Na_Na_Na but no idea on the sizes and whatnot! Lots of reading and saving. Would need a big space I'd imagine since they get rather... ginormous...


----------



## ed177 (Nov 8, 2009)

give as much room as possible they are very active


----------

